# LEVIN'S DOCK



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

Did a little wade fishing today around Levin's dock. Have heard there were some good specks there. Had good live bait and the conditions were good. Didn't get a bite. Don't understand it. Anybody know what's wrong?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

AHAAHAHA.. That's funny, but I do get tired of hearing all the younger kids talkin about the bleach thread.. Also it has really pushed me away from another source, I know they said this and that.. But it sends a different signal to myself..


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center><P align=center><P align=center>







<P align=center><P align=center>*Funny asu know what*<P align=center><P align=center>


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Gold !


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

+1. 



That's funny.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

That is funny.


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey star gazer, how did you get blue paint on that pair of white pants?:doh


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

:doh:doh:doh:clap:clap


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Thats as funny as anything I have seen in a long time. You get the award.:clap:letsdrink


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Now that is funny! +1


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

:bowdown


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

nice...very nice.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

That's funny as hell!!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

haha holy crap that's funny!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

i'm rolling in the floor!! that us a hoot !!!!!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Classic!!! Thats some Funny S&*^!!!!:clap


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

well i'll be dipped in bleach!!! that is too friggin' funny!!!!i feelbad for the poor jeans


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

That is funny as can be, but if you had taken the kid dressed like al jolsen and said he fell in and showed him white, that would have been good.


----------



## Razorback (Nov 6, 2007)

Kevin, That is Great! love the posture....


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

That's the best thing I've seen here in a LONG time!!!!!! Those little bastards need to be called out. What suck's for them is this will be the thing they are remeberd for for a LONG time!!!!! Too bad they are actually good fishermen, and could have won without the drama!!!!!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *stargazer (7/8/2009)*Did a little wade fishing today around Levin's dock. Have heard there were some good specks there. Had good live bait and the conditions were good. Didn't get a bite. Don't understand it. Anybody know what's wrong?


Based on the photo, I would say you did not wade in deep enough.


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

You don't know how far I can cast!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

This is truly priceless!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!! that is awesome!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

And the academy award for funniest caption of the year goes to ...................Stargazer "King Kevin!"


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Now that there is funny.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I don't get it. i need someone to start another 100 post thread saying the same thing every other thread.


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

That is AWESOME :bowdown


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Im giving this a bump! Funniest post I have seen all year...


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

:bump LMAO! :clap:clap:clap:bowdown


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

> *mpmorr (7/8/2009)*That is funny as can be, but if you had taken the kid dressed like al jolsen and said he fell in and showed him white, that would have been good.


Man if i would have thought about it i would. Working up a good joke for the next time! Little black face will be back soon!


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

Stargazer,

Shouldn't you patent those pants and market them as "Levin's Dockers?" They would be required wear at all PFF get - togethers! Where's that trademark symbol when you need it? 

Plus, think of the sales at all future fishing tournaments. And the fame. And the groupies! Unless you are married, in which case I meant groupers.

BT


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap:clap Tooooooo Funnnnnny.


----------



## Razorback (Nov 6, 2007)

Bump... this needs to stay at the top, this is funny.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone still have this pic????


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

swhiting said:


> Anyone still have this pic????


hahaha, I was thinking the exact same thing and I can't find it either... ROFL 

Great minds I guess.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Guess I don't get it, Fred is a great guy, long time family friend, what am I missing.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

CCC said:


> Guess I don't get it, Fred is a great guy, long time family friend, what am I missing.


This is an old thread jokingly in reference to the "bleaching" that had occurred a long time ago by some people if I remember correctly.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

CCC said:


> Guess I don't get it, Fred is a great guy, long time family friend, what am I missing.


You're missing this pic and the original thread:


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/"bud"-"bleach"-44639/


.............................


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm going to stay out of this one.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

